

Cisco’s disastrous quarter shows impact of NSA spying on US companies - r0h1n
http://qz.com/147313/ciscos-disastrous-quarter-shows-how-nsa-spying-could-freeze-us-companies-out-of-a-trillion-dollar-opportunity/

======
Zigurd
So far Cisco is just whining about how the government is being unhelpful. I
wonder when technology vendors will start offering truly secure systems that
have no back doors and are highly resistant to snooping.

